# Dark Eldar 2nd Wave is up, Wracks and Grotesques



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

TALOS









CRONOS









VENOM









SCOURGES









BATTLEFORCE









Razorwing Jetfighter courtesy of StraightSilver









ALTERNATIVE SHOT/ BOX ART OF RAZORWING, courtesy of Djinn24 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-lMdJTqiQR8Y/Tc6GjmIT5GI/AAAAAAAABqc/0xVNdMU8urw/s1600/4-3d01393fa7.jpg

HAEMONCULI, courtesy of MrPete 









So.. Talos/ Cronos is 1 kit...! Rejoice!

What does everyone think of the new minis? I'm sure I imagined the Scourges to be better than this. These are much too slender and "lack-of-feathery" than I imagined... CRONOS IS A BEAST, did I mention that?? Also, thank god for magnets 

Haha

Wracks









Grotesques


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Cronos and Talos are same kit - read the item description! LMAO! GW Fail.

Models are PRETTY!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Bit disappointed by the talos since I think it has not represented the codex artwork as well as it could. Cronos is quite awesome however!

The venom is nothing special. I expected just vyper with minor alterations.

As for the Scourges. Well I was disappointed when I saw them. They looked too much like Hawkman gone evil. Quite like the fact they are still leathery. Need to look at the weapon options before I decide if the kit itself is good.

As for the razorwing. Do not forget that the battleforce is not yet up either. I fully expect that both will be released later in the month.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im sorry but the Chronos and Talos look like cartoony garbage. The Older Talos looked like a torture machine from hell. at least the Scourges look cool and the Battle Box is solid for starting DE.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Do not forget that the battleforce is not yet up either. I fully expect that both will be released later in the month.


Battleforce is up. It's right there, just as described pre-update.

and yeah, I got that the Cronos was part of the Talos kit... eventually :laugh:

I thought the first pic of the Venom was a bit meh, but when you look at it from the top down, it actually looks beastly. Like a mini-batmobile :so_happy:


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

the cronos came, and then so did i. that thing is beautiful.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nice, the Talos and Cronos look like monstrosities, didn't think they'd be part organic like the Wracks. Very good models, and those Scourges are badass! Will definitely be getting some of these.


Lord of the Night


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

I think I actually like all the models there. Wow. The battleforce is actually decent too. I think they've done well with this release.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

While they are Chaos worshiping aliens that I want to kill....I have to say that the Talos and cronos are very sweet models. I also really like the venom but can't say I am very impressed with the scourges. Maybe they will look better in person.


Doc


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah I'm not impressed with Scourges either. Expected a lot more elaborate wings, these just look so flat (I can excuse the bat wings though). I also wanted to see some feathered faces and bodies, like in the artwork.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

docgeo said:


> While they are Chaos worshiping aliens that I want to kill....I have to say that the Talos and cronos are very sweet models. I also really like the venom but can't say I am very impressed with the scourges. Maybe they will look better in person.


No, they are not. Not that it's relevant, but DE definitely do not worship chaos.



Warlock in Training said:


> Im sorry but the Chronos and Talos look like cartoony garbage. The Older Talos looked like a torture machine from hell. at least the Scourges look cool and the Battle Box is solid for starting DE.


Partially agree with this. The talos looks really weird, like Goodwin tortured, mutilated and altered Bane from that awful batman movie and crescended it Talos.
But maybe it's just the fact that i did not expect it to be organic.

The Chronos is considerably better, but still a little cartoony. 

The Scourges are awesome! Some of their guns look a bit weird, but I really like them.

The Venom is pretty much what I expected. It's pretty good, but nothing mindblowing.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't mind the Venom (looks a lot like a Vyper), but the other models look terrible IMO.

Battleforce seems decent, and contents was to be expected.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH said:


> No, they are not. Not that it's relevant, but DE definitely do not worship chaos..


Sorry I was going for the zelot SpaceMarine take...lol...not what actual transpires within the DE culture.

Doc


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

docgeo said:


> Sorry I was going for the zelot SpaceMarine take...lol...not what actual transpires within the DE culture.
> 
> Doc


Point taken, not sure what the DE have can be called a "culture" though :biggrin:


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Rape and murder are definitely cultural activities


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

none of the models are terrible, but at the same time none are amazing.

the battle force is quite good. buy two 2+ raiders and some extras and your done. A+ work there.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Them Cronos tenticle things would look perfect on a Lash-Prince.

Awsome models, looks like a lot of design work went into them.


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

i have just seen the flyers. The bomber and fighter is comming soon, with a vendetta flying base, they are fucking awsome. Big Things. nasty ones . I cant wait to get my handsame on them.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

SonofVulkan said:


> Them Cronos tenticle things would look perfect on a Lash-Prince.
> 
> Awsome models, looks like a lot of design work went into them.


For some reason i read that as 'Cronos testicle thing"....... I need brainsoap.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Bogg said:


> SNIP


Derp a diddly derp di derp! Reported it instead, snip!


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

i have just seen the flyers . The bomber and fighter is comming soon, with a vendetta flying base, they are fucking awsome. Big Things. nasty ones . I cant wait to get my handsame on them.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

wow, exquisite work, now you're repeating it.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

preorder some shit! scourges are super cool!! venoms look v pimp too! happy face ^_^


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

lol, damnit, sorry for double posting, my god damn HTC is such a failure..


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Bogg said:


> lol, damnit, sorry for double posting, my god damn HTC is such a failure..


It wasn't the double posting I was concerned about, it was the contents. Hopefully a mod takes care of it.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmm, here I've been thinking about using Chaos Possessed wings for my Seraphim but the Scourge bat ones look pretty neat indeed. Need to get some of those for sure.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Bat wings are perfect for a Valkia conversion also!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm definitely going to pre-order some Scourges a little later, the rest i'll get in store.


Lord of the Night


----------



## StraightSilver (Mar 17, 2011)

Here you go....










:grin:


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I love my GK codex but MY GOD THOSE MODELS ARE BEAUTIFUL! Must resist.......buying!!!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well all in all i think its safe to say i am impressed with the second wave, love all the models, everything is really head and shoulders above anything from the original range.

some characters and wrack units and we are laughing, almost in line with orks and marines in the % of units in plastic which is very impressive.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Does this mean you will restock some of your DE range? I haven't see it restocked in a while now, I still need 8 more female Reaver pilots, once I get that I've got 30 female Reavers pilots with bikes


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Loving the Flyers, exceptional models. I need 3 Fighters with full Dissies and Missiles for Apocalypse...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> well all in all i think its safe to say i am impressed with the second wave, love all the models, everything is really head and shoulders above anything from the original range.


Seconded!

Also, really like the 1st image of the Razorwing - alot more than the 1st image of the StormRaven. Imagine how good it's going to look in the flesh!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some really fantastic looking stuff. Personally I really like Talos and Chronos, honestly they both have a very Warmachine feel to them, like something one would field with a Cryx army. Totally tempted to start a DE army now........ <sigh>


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

the chronos and talos.... they are different then what i expected, but they are not bad... not the greatest, but not bad.

the venom, is a good model, but i really hope the hangers on are interchangeable with the raiders as most people put warriors in the venoms, not wytches.

Scourge: I, personally... love them, the helmets are exactly what they should be, their wings, though a little static, are fine, though i think the 'bat wings' are out of place.

The Jetfighters look 'ok' in that picture, i am assuming that the angle just makes their wings look shorter then they really are as in the pic it looks like some b rate sci-fi movie with triangle ships.

and the battleforce is a 25.75 dollar value for canadians. not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

That image was posted on a GW stores FB page. I asked when it will be released and got told the 25th may

Link


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the contents of the battleforce, I think that's good and I'll pick one up at some point this year. I really like the Talos & Chrono's, I think the kit is great, they really do look quite evil and alien and I can't wait to to get my hands on one (or two or three). The picture of those Razorwing is nice too, the Razorwing looks fantastic imo, I'll be needing several of those. On a more sour note I'm not too fond of the Venom simply because its small size makes it seem ridiculous to me and the Scoruges I am quite disappointed in. I expected a more sort of winged creature rather than a Kabal Warrior with some wings duct-taped to his back.

With these releases the DE have a pretty complete codex now don't they, pretty much every entry (SC's excluded) has a newly designed model, in most cases in plastic. Well done GW I think.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Abomination said:


> I like the contents of the battleforce, I think that's good and I'll pick one up at some point this year. I really like the Talos & Chrono's, I think the kit is great, they really do look quite evil and alien and I can't wait to to get my hands on one (or two or three). The picture of those Razorwing is nice too, the Razorwing looks fantastic imo, I'll be needing several of those. On a more sour note I'm not too fond of the Venom simply because its small size makes it seem ridiculous to me and the Scoruges I am quite disappointed in. I expected a more sort of winged creature rather than a Kabal Warrior with some wings duct-taped to his back.
> 
> With these releases the DE have a pretty complete codex now don't they, pretty much every entry (SC's excluded) has a newly designed model, in most cases in plastic. Well done GW I think.


I was a bit disappointed in the Razorwing, hoping the Voidraven will look more like the Forge World one.
As for scourges they do have some long nailed feet or some such, I was hoping for the cool look from the codex picture but since they have no sprue pics posted it's hard to tell if you get any helmets like those.

As for the DE range the only thing missing would be Wracks and Grotesques if I'm not mistaken (excluding SCs of course). 2 of the most important model ranges in the DE army imo. Rumour has said metal for both of them but if GW is indeed going to resin I guess we might see some.

It was said Tomb Kings would be the first army to get some resin models, has there been any? I've just seen 3 plastic kits and nothing else, so did they get any resin SCs or such?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

docgeo said:


> While they are Chaos worshiping aliens that I want to kill....I have to say that the Talos and cronos are very sweet models. I also really like the venom but can't say I am very impressed with the scourges. Maybe they will look better in person.
> 
> 
> Doc


The Dark Eldar don't worship Chaos, they hide from it by trying to stay alive (For if they do die, their soul will be consumed by Slannesh), if I am correct.

Also, nice models .


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

All in all, brilliant release.

The Talos/Chronus will make for interesting Daemon prince/Greater Daemon conversions I'm sure.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> I was a bit disappointed in the Razorwing, hoping the Voidraven will look more like the Forge World one.
> As for scourges they do have some long nailed feet or some such, I was hoping for the cool look from the codex picture but since they have no sprue pics posted it's hard to tell if you get any helmets like those.
> 
> As for the DE range the only thing missing would be Wracks and Grotesques if I'm not mistaken (excluding SCs of course). 2 of the most important model ranges in the DE army imo. Rumour has said metal for both of them but if GW is indeed going to resin I guess we might see some.
> ...


did you look at the helmeted heads in the preview pics? those are quite similar to the helmets from the codex, almost identical from what i see


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

It's weird that they have 2 separate listings for the Talos and Chronos if in the description for both it says it will make either or... It threw me off at first I thought it was 2 separate kits...

I was disappointed that there weren't any sprue's shown for the Scourges. I'm interested in the weapons available, as for the wings the non-feather ones look like gargoyle wings, I've seen some people with those conversions.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Does this mean you will restock some of your DE range? I haven't see it restocked in a while now, I still need 8 more female Reaver pilots, once I get that I've got 30 female Reavers pilots with bikes


almost a month since i ordered them, hope to have some back in stock by the weekend,April was a pain in the arse to get stock,three weeks for FW stock to arrive. back on track almost now......


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

they show all the weapons on the models kinglopey.

on the site each scourge from left to right in the 2 per pics are:

pic 1: Splinter Carbine and Dark Lance
pic 2: Splinter Cannon and CCW/pistol combo
pic 3: heat lance and Haywire Blaster

the items they are missing are the blaster and shredder, which we have seen ample amount of times from the warrior side of things.

will i ever run scourge? probably not.... but those helmets are amazingly close to the codex art work, so ill be buying a box to paint up in any case


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

I saw the one's in the pictures, I was hoping that there would be multiple per box...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

does GW ever release multiples of special weapons King?

but then again it IS an 80 plastic bit part kit for 5 units, so its... possible.

lets see.

10 bits for Carbine arms
10 for the chest bits assuming like wytches and warriors they are in two peices
10 for the legs for the same reason
10 heads, educated guess as im going to assume there are multiple helmetless heads and multiple helmeted heads. (5 helmets 5 bare heads is my conclusion here)
10 at the minimum for wings, though this will assume that we are forced to have 2 bat wing units and they do not give options for all feathered wings.
6 special weapons, assuming 1 of each.
6 upgrade items for the solarite.

thats only 62 plastic bits so we need 18 more bits but where would they go? and the heads might all be helmeted with the exception of the 'solarite' in which would put 4 less bits, putting it to 58, so it would be 22 bits missing. so its very possible that there will be multiple special weapons per box (possibly 2 per, so that would add 6 weapons, and still have room for a pair of wings of bat or feather per unit)


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I think those Scourges are absolutely gorgeous models. I HAVE to get some now, though I originally intended not to field them.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Styro-J said:


> I think those Scourges are absolutely gorgeous models. I HAVE to get some now, though I originally intended not to field them.


i still dont intend to field them, but ill have a squad of 10 for my collection despite that, i just want those amazing heads.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> did you look at the helmeted heads in the preview pics? those are quite similar to the helmets from the codex, almost identical from what i see


Yes I did, the codex picture is more of a beaked helmet, the ones in the picture just look like kabalite warrior helmets to me. The only part that's similar is that the helmet is more like a face mask where the hair starts.

I guess I was hoping for a mask similar to those used in masquerades.


















As for the missing 18 bits we are bound to have at the least 6-12 extra bits in the form of pistols, daggers, skulls, chains with skulls, skulls on hooks, skulls on ropes, trophy poles with skulls and of course more skulls...

Hmm, there seems to be at least 1-2 female torsos with the scourge kit, I'm hoping for 3 min so I dont have to spend too much money on extra torsos. The venom comes with 2-3 female torsos but they seem to be the same as the ones from the Wych box, not sure if piece 40 is a female torso or not.


Now the question remains what is this 15th of may release supposed to be? If the Razorwing is 25th, then what's on the 15th? Wracks and Grotesques? Summer of Fliers?


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

These releases are awesome, especially the Chronos.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah, the scourge models beaks are shorter on the model then from the codex pic, but the masks still come down to a point and you have to remember that in the pic the scourge look almost as if they are roosting so their bodies are hunched over in the pic, whereas the scourge models are more in a 'in flight' pose their bodies extended and their heads looking down more then up, as they would look if they were roosting.

I do admit their helmets are not as beaked as they could be, but i think their helmets are amazing nonetheless and wouldnt look as good if they had full on beaks anyway.

also: though i think we will probably have some daggers / pistols for extras, I am truly hoping that GW gets their head out of their ass on that part and atleast has enough wings in the kit to allow us to have pure feathered scourge, or ill have to end up putting a bunch of the 'gargoyle' wings up for trade for feathered versions.


----------



## Thoughtweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

Absolutely loving the Razorwing pic. I think I got a couple odd looks when my mouth fell open and the drool started forming at work. 

The Chronos looks a bit different than I expected, but still pretty bad-ass. I'm going to love adding a couple to my forces, and the same goes with the Talos.

The Venom is about what I was expecting, really. Utilitarian, but still with a few spikey-bits. Lots of space to add more stuff, if you want.

And the Scourges...bloody freaking eye-popping. :shok: Not a huge fan of the gargoyle-like wings, so hoping that there's enough feathered ones for everyone and that there's enough special weapons to set the squad up in any configuration (as others have already said). 

Almost can't wait to see what beauties the Wracks and Grotesques will be, plus the Voidraven. Needless to say, I think GW's done fantastically right by the DE for the quality of the miniatures. We have the best plastic crack of any GW army, period. Good job GW, and keep up the great Xenos work!


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well according to what others have said around the rumour mill and the description underneath the set says all the weapon options in a singular sense. So better hope you know someone with the weapons you want.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Kalishnikov-47 said:


> Well according to what others have said around the rumour mill and the description underneath the set says all the weapon options in a singular sense. So better hope you know someone with the weapons you want.


would not suprise me in the least as... well they are GW and GW has been known to do this to screw people over.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Really like these nre DE models, the talos thingies make the other ones look like the old heaps of shite they are.

Love the flyers, really am hoping that we are going to get the craftworld eldar Nightwing along the same lines, though my wallet hopes not


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I loved the jetbike minis and now i love the scourge minis... I need an Eldar army of some sorts!!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> yeah, the scourge models beaks are shorter on the model then from the codex pic, but the masks still come down to a point and you have to remember that in the pic the scourge look almost as if they are roosting so their bodies are hunched over in the pic, whereas the scourge models are more in a 'in flight' pose their bodies extended and their heads looking down more then up, as they would look if they were roosting.
> 
> I do admit their helmets are not as beaked as they could be, but i think their helmets are amazing nonetheless and wouldnt look as good if they had full on beaks anyway.
> 
> also: though i think we will probably have some daggers / pistols for extras, I am truly hoping that GW gets their head out of their ass on that part and atleast has enough wings in the kit to allow us to have pure feathered scourge, or ill have to end up putting a bunch of the 'gargoyle' wings up for trade for feathered versions.


Yeah i'll be doing the same, the bat wings are nice but the feathered wings fit the Scourge motif much more. I'll be going for all feathered Scourges, I also want to have armored talon boots like the models in the top left and center, I don't care for the models that have exposed feet.


Lord of the Night


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I will probably go for all gargoyle wings depending on how the wings look in person and how many you get. My Sisters are from the Ordo Sepulturum as are my Dark Eldar so I need more undeath in my army 

I've got like 40-50 male torsos for trade, will trade 2-3 for a female torso if anyone is interested. I will probably be looking to trade my feathered wings for gargoyle ones once I see the sprues and what you get on them.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> would not suprise me in the least as... well they are GW and GW has been known to do this to screw people over.


They did it with the Warrior and Wych boxes. Giving one weapon of each can be a real pain in the ass. Oh, but the GK get 2 Psycannons.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Kalishnikov-47 said:


> They did it with the Warrior and Wych boxes. Giving one weapon of each can be a real pain in the ass. Oh, but the GK get 2 Psycannons.


well the warriors CAN only take 1 of any weapon per 10 anyway for the troops, so it doesnt get bothersome until you look at trueborn.

GW has done this for the longest of time though, so anyone who complains about it has to realize its never going to stop.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, looks like my vision of a beautiful all-metal kick-in-the-nuts second wave has been dashed against the rocks, giving the rocks a pain token. Ah well.

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I am _so_ taking those scourge feathered wings for use on my DA! Imagine winged assault squads - duck out BA, this is Unforgiven territory!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so going to be buying a few Razorwings for my Eldar Army and maybe some Venom's. The scourges look like they may have some possibilities as well.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

rawr, damn them and forcing the bat wings on us!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

The new releases are very nice, I think the battle force is kinda weak though.
@spanner, that's gonna be a popular conversion I'm thinking.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

you marines are not allowed to have our amazing wings, go buy your winged BA assault troops if you want wings


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm gonna give it til the end of July and if there aren't any Nightwings or semi solid rumors of them I'm gonna nab some Razorwings to fill that position. I'm starting to get flyer jealous with my main army...


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I liked pretty much all models. The Talos and Cronos have a -very- Haemonculi style to them that I think fits their mad-scientist feel, and the bits look amazing. 

Scourges also look decent, but I think they should have been a bit more inhuman. And come with more special weapons. One of each is just...lame. 

The Venom looks like I expected, but a bit overpriced for such a tiny thing. Not that I want it to be big, though. It seems handy for hiding behind scenery.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Man, if I didn't jump into Space Wolves (soon to be Space Bunnies), I would have done a DE army instead! Oh weh...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Damn i love those Scourge Models, And the Razorwings would make great eldar Fighters as well if you are playing a Exodite or Corsair army!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Kalishnikov-47 said:


> Well according to what others have said around the rumour mill and the description underneath the set says all the weapon options in a singular sense. So better hope you know someone with the weapons you want.


Well if you buy a Talos and a Scourge box, the Talos will supply you with the other heavy weapons you most certainly wouldn't use on the Talos.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I play craftworld and I am going to put in some of those Razorwing into my army. I think there was a reason they did not put a ton of spikes on it.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Great new releases, I look forward to getting the Battleforce to finally get my Dark Eldar on their feet! Not getting the criticisms leveled at the models though, they all look great.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Great new releases, I look forward to getting the Battleforce to finally get my Dark Eldar on their feet! Not getting the criticisms leveled at the models though, they all look great.


well the criticisms are bound to always happen, people look at the pictures and immediately create their own opinions upon the matter, and the Talos / Chronos are nice kits, but they are vastly different to what people thought they would be, especially the chronos.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Well if you buy a Talos and a Scourge box, the Talos will supply you with the other heavy weapons you most certainly wouldn't use on the Talos.


How? Other than converting the Scourges to hold the desired weapons I don't understand how the Talos's weapons would work.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

they would have to be converted to be held Kalishnikov. but hes talking about how the talos kit happens to have multiples of the weapons, despite them not being wielded the same way. and yes, technically, if you convert using the spare bits from the talos you can set the scourge up with the correct weapons, it still does not prevent having to convert them, technically.


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

Ooohh... The Razorwings, the beautiful, elegant, sexy Razorwings! Seeing those, I can't wait for the next Craftworld Eldar codex and their Nightwing models 

I think the Scourges are really nice, it should be easy enough to add some feathers to their bodies if one so prefers. The Venom doesn't surprise me so I guess its OK, I don't understand the need to put Reavers into the battleforce, as great many players don't use them at all.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Zakath said:


> Ooohh... The Razorwings, the beautiful, elegant, sexy Razorwings! Seeing those, I can't wait for the next Craftworld Eldar codex and their Nightwing models
> 
> I think the Scourges are really nice, it should be easy enough to add some feathers to their bodies if one so prefers. The Venom doesn't surprise me so I guess its OK, I don't understand the need to put Reavers into the battleforce, as great many players don't use them at all.


they rarely put the most popular non troop unit in, and bikes tend to be a fun fluffy unit that not everyone uses, but dont mind having for rare spur of the moment bigger games


----------



## Zakath (Feb 23, 2011)

> they rarely put the most popular non troop unit in


Yeah, you're right.. I was just hoping for some Wracks or even a Venom in there 

Still don't understand. But anyway, the bikes are not so bad, at least they look good and are fun to paint.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Zakath said:


> Yeah, you're right.. I was just hoping for some Wracks or even a Venom in there
> 
> Still don't understand. But anyway, the bikes are not so bad, at least they look good and are fun to paint.


venom would have been in place of the raider, and they tend to put the 10 man transports in the battle forces not the 5 man elite transports.

Wracks would have needed to have models in this wave to be in the battle force and honestly, as they are going 'metal' supposidly they wouldnt be in the BF anyway.

If it was not the reavers it would have been Scourge or Hellions

and in fact, im happy it was reavers as they are the more expensive of the 3!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i'm loving the new models, the razorwing and venom are especially nice. i've been looking at the venom sprues and the main components are very "generic", which to me seems to point to the venom possibly turning up in the next craftworld eldar codex.

it'd be an easy enough conversion as it stands now to swap the driver out for a craftworld pilot and there appears to be a "blank" underslung weapon mount that could be used for a shuricannon conversion.

can't wait for the black boxes to be delivered instore so i can have a proper look @ the sprues :biggrin:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Allright, I got my Wayland basket lined up for my tax return on the 1st of June:

-2 Battleforces
-2 Ravagers
-4 Venoms
-2 Talos
-1 Kabalite Squad
-1 Archon

I already have 20 new Kab's, 5 Incubi and a load of OOP stuff, including Drazhar and Lelith.

I'm going to make such a magnet monster out of the Talos kits, to make them interchangeable as both roles.


----------



## Groedius (May 9, 2011)

The new DE models look pretty good, and even better when there not owning my Eldar.

Tonight when im gaming ill have to see if my friend who plays DE is around and get a photo of his Razorwings hes made they are soo awesome.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> rawr, damn them and forcing the bat wings on us!


Yeah, but those bat wings have 'Daemon Prince conversion' written all over them; I predict those being popular on bits sites...


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Very nice models IMO. Talos and Chronos where much diffrent then I thought they would be but I think they look very cool and fit the Hem style. Venom is just as I thought it would be for the most part. I think the scourges are very well done as well. Not 100% what i would have liked to see but not bad either. Love the look of the jetfighter.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Yeah, but those bat wings have 'Daemon Prince conversion' written all over them; I predict those being popular on bits sites...


Really??i was just gonna clip them off the sprue and into the bin, cant see anyone wanting those ?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Really??i was just gonna clip them off the sprue and into the bin, cant see anyone wanting those ?


I agree, just unload them at this address:

:laugh:


----------



## DaStonedOrk (Feb 8, 2011)

It think the new models look very sweet...I'm tempted to start a DE army, but I will wait for necrons first and if they don't blow my mind enough to start them...Then I'll wait for the chaos revamp or are they already in 5th?...but if any one of u guys have played starcraft, I think the Cronos kinda looks like a zerg overlord (but I personally love the cronos model anyways).


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

DaStonedOrk said:


> tempted to start a DE army


That is what I think everyone is thinking! Man, everyone I've talked to around my parts that have seen these want to drop their armies and play DE. Sucks for me who've had them for 13 years if everyone and their dog suddenly play them, but it's a huge victory for GW if they've finally managed to release a Xeno army that appeals to pretty much everyone.

Makes me look at the future for my dearest Tau with utmost optimism!

Also, those who want Grotesques and Wracks look up Cryx Mind Slaves on Wayland, they are a perfect fit, or Ogre Kingdoms (though more conversion heavy)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

i knew this wave would restart peoples want to play DE, probably partially because of how good the venom is in game XD


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Venom kicks ass and takes names. And Tyranids didn't even have names until now. Many of them don't even have identifiable asses!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

these new models and the BF are going to burn holes in my damn pocket though.

I mean generally ill end up buying a BF and 2 venoms over and over (giving me 2 5 man warrior squads in venoms and a squad of wytches in a raider)

plus the talos / chronos are going into my Apoc army for sure


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Luckily... The release of the new plastics is four days after my upcoming substantial tax return :biggrin:



And I'm going to piss them all away on DE and smile while doing it!


I just hope I will restrain myself a little and not end up with 25,000 points like I did with Tau.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

lol.... ill be aiming for about 6k of DE myself, to rival my friends IG so we can have huge shoot outs against anyone foolish enough to challenge our armies XD


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

The new DE certainly look very nice.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

just because we can not allow this thread to die just yet!

Also:

what do you guys think will be released later in the month if anything? possibly the razorwing, maybe a void raven? maybe new haemonculi, wracks and grotesques? and a new vect model?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I haven't read the entirety of this thread, so forgive me if this has been discussed but I noticed something this morning.



















Anyone seeing the similarities? Is this intentional or did someone take a short cut?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

1 part shortcut
1 part random act of inspiration that led to similar pose. since other then the pose they are not that similar.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 1 part shortcut
> 1 part random act of inspiration that led to similar pose. since other then the pose they are not that similar.


It's more than pose.

If you look at a Carnifex with crushing claws, the musculature is very similar to that of that Talos.

The carapace/armor on the back is extremely similar also, as is the hunched over pose.

The tail is also strikingly similar to that of the Carnifex, it's just held differently, over the back rather than trailing behind. You can even see on the Talos where the Carnifex head would fit, right where that blank mask is.

It looks to me like the designers basically just took the Carnifex as the base and changed a bunch of the smaller details to make an entirely new model. It seems like a legless, headless Carnifex with a few extra details on a flying base.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

And then Katie comes along and ruins everything...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Explains why I love the talos model so much.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Styro-J said:


> And then Katie comes along and ruins everything...


...

:grin:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Laaaawwwd, come on. How can you even. I am shocked. I don't see it. Oh you.

Quick Q: How do you pose a mini designed to float face first on a flying base without it being hunched over? Superman pose???


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

This guy would make a good grotesque.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Laaaawwwd, come on. How can you even. I am shocked. I don't see it. Oh you.
> 
> Quick Q: How do you pose a mini designed to float face first on a flying base without it being hunched over? Superman pose???


Metal Rods, Super Glue, Green Stuff and Lots of time on your hands.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

One last thing In a dark eldar army from now on there must be 2 Talos or Cronos The models are way to good to pass up on.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Not sure how people can like the chronos but not the talos but whatever haha.

I think overall they look great. The venom is a bit smaller than I thought. I'm happy that the scourges include both feathered and bat wings so they can look more like the older models if you want them to which were one of the very few old models I actually liked.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

people are just bitchy and whiny that the talos is not more akin to the codex art... even though, outside of it being abit more hunched its almost identical


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Dang, I really want one of those Talos models but I couldn't get it without starting a Dark eldar army.....(that would be cool)


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

aboytervigon said:


> Dang, I really want one of those Talos models but I couldn't get it without starting a Dark eldar army.....(that would be cool)


The Parasite is cooler i think.......and rather funny. I find the new Scourges of the new models they are releasing to be perfectly honest. If i get the job i applied for im building a 1k dark eldar army due to them


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

outside of the 'spirit probe' attachment, the flying squid is funny and cool.

I, personally though, prefer the talos over the chronos, look wise.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> It's more than pose.
> 
> If you look at a Carnifex with crushing claws, the musculature is very similar to that of that Talos.
> 
> ...


well they were both designed by Jes Goodwin so its likely thats what your picking up on


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

If you use the muscles as an example to why they look so alike it's because that's the optimal muscle design. Every single animal on earth has a similar muscle design, everything from frogs, to wolves to gorillas, horses etc etc etc. It's a design that familiar to us so it doesn't look wrong and it's a design that works optimally.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> well they were both designed by Jes Goodwin so its likely thats what your picking up on


Yes like Gamesworkshops has never rehashed old models. How astonished are we?


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> Yes like Gamesworkshops has never rehashed old models. How astonished are we?


Totally made my day. Have some rep.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

H0RRIDF0RM said:


> Yes like Gamesworkshops has never rehashed old models. How astonished are we?


of coarse GW has rehashed SPACE MARINES to make more SPACE MARINES

this is not SPACE MARINES to make more SPACE MARINES this is a flesh beast from one army, IE the carnifex, designed by the same person who made the TALOS and the happen to have a few similar designs to them, despite it also being vastly different too.

1. the plating on the fex, has the higher part at the back, whereas the Talos is the opposite. and they are different shapes.
2. the talos is floating without legs, the fex is not.
3. the 'muscles' look similar when you look at crushing claws and the talos arms, BUT, they are identical more because thats the ideal muscle to use in the first place.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> of coarse GW has rehashed SPACE MARINES to make more SPACE MARINES
> 
> this is not SPACE MARINES to make more SPACE MARINES this is a flesh beast from one army, IE the carnifex, designed by the same person who made the TALOS and the happen to have a few similar designs to them, despite it also being vastly different too.
> 
> ...


Science! k:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> of coarse GW has rehashed SPACE MARINES to make more SPACE MARINES
> 
> this is not SPACE MARINES to make more SPACE MARINES this is a flesh beast from one army, IE the carnifex, designed by the same person who made the TALOS and the happen to have a few similar designs to them, despite it also being vastly different too.
> 
> ...


Whoa, chill bro. It's okay, nobody minds that Dark Eldar players will have floating, headless, legless Carnifexes in their armies. Seriously, it's not a big deal.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Whoa, chill bro. It's okay, nobody minds that Dark Eldar players will have floating, headless, legless Carnifexes in their armies. Seriously, it's not a big deal.


i am completely chill. I was just pointing it out to horrid for his silly rehashed picture for space marines


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Have some sense of humor! God.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Apologies if this has been said earlier in the thread, but i'm on my phone and can't be bothered to load up 12 other pages. Today i saw the Talos/Chronos sprue, the Venom sprue, the Scourge sprue, and they all look incredible. The Scourge heads aren't as avian as i expected, but the detail on the rest of the model is good. Oh, i also saw the release booklet with the razorwing, it'll be £25.50, and released on the 18th of june. I'm definitely getting one


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the release note on the Razorwing is the price for the store to buy from GW, not for the end consumer to buy from store. I reckon it'll be 35£.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

No, cos this was a GW store, and myself and the manager were amazed at how cheap it was, especially when compared to other large kits.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmm. That is really clever if it pans out. Maybe they're willingly underpricing for a loss on a single model to turn more players to DE? I hope this is a pattern of things to come and that they're actually trying to iron out the Space Marine saturation problem we have. Oh, let it be true...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

doubtful. SM are too popular already


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Might have more to do with the amount of materials used for the model than anything else. It's hard to tell for sure from the photos, but the Razorwing seems like there's a lot less to it than the other flyers on the shelves right now.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> Might have more to do with the amount of materials used for the model than anything else. It's hard to tell for sure from the photos, but the Razorwing seems like there's a lot less to it than the other flyers on the shelves right now.


this could very well be the case.

the razorwing does not have the biggest of selections. a few weapon changes and missile changes, and non modeled upgrades.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I think the Razorwing is going to be pretty much two large sprues.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

Unlike the valk and the storm pigeon, there's no internal detail with the exception of the cockpit so I can see it coming on 2 sprues


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Lets keep are fingers crossed that it will be cheap. Would be nice to see a nice model for a good price for once.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Soooooo pretty.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh nice, got the box art even!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Makes me wonder whether the model will be available to pre-order this Wednesday or a week from then. Probably more likely to be next week.


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Don't know if this has been shared already but Maelstrom games say the RRP is 25.50.

http://www.maelstromgames.co.uk/index.php?act=pro&pre=gwk_40k_del_hsp_301_000


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

> £22.95 delivered


FFFFFffuuuuuuuuuu I am a bout to order 3 of them at this price, if they messed up then it is on them. This makes it a 55 or 60 dollar kit, which is actually about right.

Edit: I put the price in as 32.50, this kit seems to be right around the cost of a wave serpent.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a small blurry pic of the resin haemonculi


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

you cant get any better pics then that MCC? and that makes me VERY happy if thats the kind of model we get in resin

to add, its not in BnKs list. so its going to be in another wave possibly late in june?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Not yet 

If you want a better picture here is a small description of where it's from :crazy:

"New Dark Eldar resin miniature
from a picture taken by gw-fanworld.net's DeusExMachina of a poster at the GW store in Hamburg "

So go there and take a better picture


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

if i wasnt canadian i would.

Ill see if my store manager has anything to say about it next week though after the resin models come out.

I need to buy a succubi for my maxed out fluff army anyway, so it will be a resin test model for me probably.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Whoa.. Yeah, that's... A tiny picture allright! :laugh:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is a bigger picture if that makes you happier....oh wait....


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Don't see the difference.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Assuming that this is all of the incoming, the 2 "classified" ones are Tau sniper drones and the Ethereal with Honor Blade.. But why would they be classified? Unless... They're redesigned?

UNLESS REDESIGN???


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Better Haemo pic:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Added to OP, thanks!

Hmm. That Haemonculi is not what I expected. It looks so... Starfishy. Yeah. I don't like it. That is, until I can see what that weird thing on it's back is. From this angle it looks like. Well, fuck, what does it look like?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

To me the gear he is wearing looks like :

Huskblade
Fleshgauntlet
Archangel of Pain, Casket of Flensing
Liquifier gun

The thing on his back which is what you are referring to I have no idea about though, looking at the wargear section doesn't really reveal anything. Looks like one of those special backpack pieces that you can put on your wych and kabalite leaders and the Incubi comes with.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Wheres this amazing detail that comes with resin minis?


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Must admit this new haemo sculpt doesn't look nearly as gloriously creepy and fucked up as Urien does. This guy looks like he wants a cuddle.


----------



## ashikenshin (Mar 25, 2010)

haemi: SURPRISE! 

I don't like the flesh cults. But if I were to buy this guy I would modify him heavily. Jack in the box look doesn't please me.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

ashikenshin said:


> haemi: SURPRISE!


Maybe he's a homoncuil? You know the more colourful cousins of the haemonculi with that fetish for "Surprise Butt Sex"...


The difference in detail is so minuscule that you would not be able to tell the difference from a picture, heck even with the minis in hand it could be hard to tell the difference.

I think GW going to resin is just in preparation for the skyrocketing cost of metals. If a few years the metal itself will probably be worth more than the models...


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

If he's yet to be released are wracks on there way?


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd place a randomly speculative guess on Wracks and Grotesques being a plastic deal - maybe 10 and 5 to a box respectively.

The classified thing next to the as yet unreleased Haemonculus strongly suggests we're going to get something (else) new for Dark Eldar - maybe one of the named characters. If we are in fact set to get a new sculpt alongside Happy the Haemonculus, I like to think it could be a suprise Drazhar resculpt, or Kherawhatsit the Decapitator.

On a side note - has Asdrubael Vect been missing for some time from the site and i've only just noticed?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I think they missed a trick with the Haemonculus. His pose is hardly dynamic, and I don't like the sculpt. The bare feet and the four arms just look bad. And he's stolen Fabius Bile's coat (And it didn't look good on him, either). For all I know, he could be posing for a DE Vitruvian Elf.

Midnight


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to have to agree with Midnight. I am not a big fan of the haemonculus. Looks like he is heading out for a flamboyant fetish party.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I think thats a painted up test model, i hope it is.

the details there but... that pose... that will kill DE lists instantly if THATS the pose they are seriously going to make haemonculi have...

people will just field urien over and over.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Flamboyant Flesh Fetish Party. Dark Eldar? I can see that happening.

The Haemonculus is just a little sanding away from being in a great pose. Luckily that's much easier to do to resin than it is to metal. (Similar note, kinda makes me wish I hadn't put all that effort into my Warlocks)

I still would like to see what they come up with for Lady Malys or Duke Sillycuss, if they ever do make models for them.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Just use those privater press cryx models that look allot like wracks and haemonculi.


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Here's a much better picture. Eh nm good shot in on first page.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Found these on 4chan just now

Pretty boring in my opinion, they look a bit static and just plain boring.

Wracks









Grotesques


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Um... If those Grotesques have all their poses represented in that picture I will for sure be converting out of Warmachine Cryx Mind slaves. That's terrible. The Wracks are what I expected, but I still have my old 3rd Ed. Grotesques to use as Wracks.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like them, look how i imagined them to look from the art work.
wonder when these will get a release date?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't know, I have a sneaking suspicion that the artwork was done first and then the sculptor was told "Copy this in 3D, and any significant variation or creativity will result in us kidnapping and torturing your firstborn".

I'm all for codex art representing the models accurately, but these seem extremely hidebound by the single pencil drawing on each page.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> i like them


Let me get this straight. You _like_ them. What intrigues you about them? Do you see a positive in the identical poses? Like... I don't know, for making a synchro-swim squad? :biggrin:

But I guess you're used to that if you play CW Eldar :laugh:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Finally! Wracks and Grotesques! They look beautiful... If only the Grotesques didn't all have the same pose . Whatever, they're a defnite buy .


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

They look ok, more or less what I expected, although my excitement is dwindled somewhat by imagining the price tag that will come with them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Let me get this straight. You _like_ them. What intrigues you about them? Do you see a positive in the identical poses? Like... I don't know, for making a synchro-swim squad? :biggrin:
> 
> But I guess you're used to that if you play CW Eldar :laugh:


well you have to expect a certain amount of indentical poses when you get metal squads and been an eldar player you get used to it, so yeah maybe i see past it, like i said they look like the art work, sculpting is ok, nice robes and such, cant see fault with them to be honest, did we all forget how terrible the old DE were ? they could put out poo on a stick and it would look better than the old DE


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well, i assume they will be resin, so they would be easily cut and reposed methinks. I actually quite like them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would prefer for there to be more poses in the grotesques but they both look fine as models. In fact there is nothing at all wrong with the wracks.

Any news on the Voidraven or is that still sitting in the wings? (pun intended)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

So there's only 2 Grotesque models...and they're the same bar one hand/weapon.

And the Wracks look like they're waiting for a bus.

Oh well, it was too much to ask for it all to be perfect...


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

Well the Mandrakes only have 3 poses all together, so these having little variation doesn't surprise me a bit. I'm just glad they are getting models out and that they still look this good.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want a Void Dragon or 3 damn it! They need to hurry up.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

void dragon? you mean the void raven, Djinn? you know its not going to be the same model as the FW void dragon eh? lol


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

All I can say is that the Wracks and Grotesques look pretty damn nice in the flesh...and this is coming from someone who loathes Elves of any type with a fiery passion.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The really bad ass plastic jet fighter kit that is coming out. Not the FW resin kit.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

The Razorwing does look fantastic. I can't wait to see the Voidraven.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL!

Just noticed, the Grotesques look like they could fit in a Lady Gaga video.

Backing dancers FTW


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Orochi said:


> So there's only 2 Grotesque models...and they're the same bar one hand/weapon.....


It might very well be the same model with 2 arms in the kit so you can have a Liquifier Gun for them or not. There should be a Champ model for them though, more or less all kits have that....


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Any news on the Voidraven or is that still sitting in the wings? (pun intended)


Well, if it's true GW wont be doing any more incoming emails or pre-order previews until 1 week before release we wont know until mid June.
This type of business makes me not want to spend any money at all because if I wait the things I'm really looking forwards to might just be around the corner.

I really hope the rumours mill will still be going strong as it will be the only place to get any clue as to what might be up and coming.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Well, if it's true GW wont be doing any more incoming emails or pre-order previews until 1 week before release we wont know until mid June.
> This type of business makes me not want to spend any money at all because if I wait the things I'm really looking forwards to might just be around the corner.
> 
> I really hope the rumours mill will still be going strong as it will be the only place to get any clue as to what might be up and coming.


Sorry to burst bubbles but according to my sources the whole no incoming! articles are almost guaranteed to happen. In addition they also plan to not put out advance orders but I know my local manager is making a reserve list for new items for those who request beforehand. The only loophole at the moment for players to have any sort of knowledge about what might be coming out without knowing someone within the company is to be a White Dwarf subscriber. And apparently even these are going to released to subscribers after the stores get their copies so they can be prepared for those who want stuff early.

As for their motives I understand where they stand for. A lot of people get rather annoyed about forums like these who blab about stuff that may be coming out or stuff they heard online. Remember that there was once upon a time where had no foreknowledge of release because the internet was not around. 

I am not defending the policy they have taken. Merely trying to understand their motives.

Oh. Thanks for the info. Got really distracted then for a bit.


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Found these on 4chan just now
> 
> Pretty boring in my opinion, they look a bit static and just plain boring.
> 
> ...


piramid man from silent hill aprove this post


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> piramid man from silent hill aprove this post



View attachment 13158


_It's... Pyramid HEAD... dammit... And yes... I... approve...k:_


----------



## Irbian (Sep 2, 2010)

I cheerfully correct my statement sir


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

wow. mega disappointed that the Grotesques are only a single sculpt. the haemonculus and wracks are good, but not quite s good as the rest of the range.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

admiraldick said:


> wow. mega disappointed that the Grotesques are only a single sculpt. the haemonculus and wracks are good, but not quite s good as the rest of the range.


the haemonculi is a good 'sculpt' but a terrible hug me im gay pose!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Orochi said:


> LOL!
> 
> Just noticed, the Grotesques look like they could fit in a Lady Gaga video.
> 
> Backing dancers FTW


or flip it, Gaga would fit the DE army as a grotesque, but strangely i would...


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i was assured today by someone who's seen the Grotesques that there is more than one sculpt.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Are they fine cast or plastic?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty sure they are going to be plastics. They do look a bit bleh.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Got my WD through today, loads of stuff on the Razorwing and everything else thats coming for DE.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh yeah and 

Razorwing: £25.50
Wracks: £20.50 for 5, in resin
Grotesque: £12.50 in resin
Haemonculus: £10.50 in Resin


----------



## Kontempt (Dec 1, 2009)

I was totally going to draw comparisons to Pyramid Head with the Wracks. They would look awesome with a kick arse two inch sword dragging behind them. It's the pose - like they are stumbling forward like a juggernaut automaton. Only one thing going through their brain, I want to tear apart anything in front of me. I want them just to make up a kick arse sword.


----------

